# SLIM HOB FILTER...HELP!



## David777 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking here daily for nearly a year, and just registered. Love the site!

My tank has been successfully up and running now for quite some time, and I'm currently using a canister filter. However, I want to add a hang-on-back filter. My dilemma is that I don't have much room between the tank and the wall. I only have about 2 3/4" clearance. Can anyone recommend the highest flow filter that will fit in this space so I don't have to move the entire tank? I'd also like the inlet tube to be on the "right"side (facing the tank) if that is possible. 
I've tried doing many searches, but this type of information is not listed.

This filter is only going to be used for mechanical filtration, as the canister is doing a wonderful job for biological filtration.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide. If you know of a good place to purchase the filter you recommend, please be so kind as to provide a link as well. Again, thanks.


----------



## fishy714 (Jul 12, 2008)

I dont think there is a hob filter out there that will be able to fit behind your tank. I just measured one of my ac mini and its 3 inches. Most are going to be bigger since the sump of the filter holds all the media.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Not sure what size tank you have but as stated the larger HOB's will require more space. There are three possible options:
* move tank away from wall to allow 7/9" free space (largest HOB)
* place HOB on either side of the tank (might have to modify hood/top)
* choose another canister filter & dedicate it to mechanical. (it will still assist w/ bio as will any HOB)


----------



## David777 (Jul 19, 2008)

Of those the only option feasible would be to move the whole thing away from the wall. I really don't want to do that. Surely there HAS to be a decent, small, HOB that would squeeze into this space. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? :-?

You would think that manufacturers would provide basic information like size in their product descriptions. Strange that none seem to.

Can some of you with smaller sized HOBs measure yours and post it here?

Thanks yet again.


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah, don't really think there's a HOB that will fit into a 2.75" slot. Those Azoo Palm filters are only 3" but were ment for like 2.5g betta tanks.. and even then you'll need a bit more space of clearence for the filter not to vibrate against the wall.

What size tank are your running?? Is it sitting on carpet, wood, concrete..ect? Moving a tank forward is not as hard as it seems. Last year I moved my 75g forward 5 inches to add 2 AC110. At that time the tank was on carpet, i did a 70% WC, removed all rocks and just wiggled it forward..


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

Whisper 60. I have one on the back of my 75G that is exactly 2 3/4" from the wall.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree I also have a whisper 60 (actually several) and it is exactly 2 3/4 from the wall also. I really like the whisper series HOB's have one that is in service for almost 12 years now.Very happy with the filter.


----------

